# How Often To Flush Diff Fluid



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

How often do you all flush your front differential oil? On my grizzly i use to do it every 2-3 rides, since i would go deeper then the diff. On the brutes is it necessary to do it every 2-3 rides if you go deep, or sooner?
Thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Its a good habit to do it every 2-3 rides like you said, but not necessary as long as the oil is still clean and not milked (also a good practice to check it before/after each ride). My front diff has had leaky seals for some time now so I've always changed the oil after every ride, but since I just put new seals and bearings in it I'm gonna stick to every few rides unless I see that it needs it.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh alright, will do. Just wanted to know because I know these brute differentials are pretty delicate. Even with new axle seals, they somehow get water in them.:thinking:


----------



## dirtydog (Nov 11, 2009)

You r right if it goes in water check the fluid . Even though the vent tube is good it gets water in it . Must have a link to why people have so many 4wd problems if they don't service it regularly


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I do mine every few rides , it is always milky after about 3 rides I find .


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

after every ride, i check it


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Check after every ride where H20 is involved, usually always milk....


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

650Brute said:


> Check after every ride where H20 is involved, usually always milk....


 :agreed:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i look at it before every ride to see if i need to top it off...then after every ride i look and see if it is milk..if so, i change it ...if not i wait till next time


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

^^ Agreed and also when I change the engine oil I change all oils. On the Brute that's often but on the Big Bear, who's seals are better I don't have to change it as often.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Check after every ride where H20 is involved, usually always milk....


Cheaper to just drain it after each water ride. Than to have to rebuild something due to water intrusion and neglect/forgetting to drain fluid.


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

Check mine after every water ride. Noticed that it tends to get water in the front diff when I hit shallower water hard and fast. I have done all afternoon deep water rides slow and easy and the diffs have checked free of water.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Just checked my differential and it was milky. Going to replace it with some cheap Castrol. Need to stop going deeper then the front differential because i don't feel like changing it that often, but it's too fun.


----------



## mackinsaw (Aug 15, 2011)

What kind of oil do you guys run in the diffs?


----------



## Tinker (Feb 4, 2009)

kawi 10W-40 *front* or other 10w-40 depending on my wallet and kawi tractor hydrolic fluid *rear*. There is a thread here somewhere with lots of input from the members


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

I run castrol 10-40 in diffs and engine and tractor hydraulic fluid in the rear diff. Seems to work fine on mine.


----------

